# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  CRC ERROR

## dottnett

سلام
من یه set up با Install shield ساختم زمانی که این ستاپ رو روی سیستم دیگه راه اندازی میکنم به من پیغام زیر رو میده
crc error the file doesn't match...
اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید..ممنون میشم

----------


## dottnett

خودم جوابشو پیدا کردم...میگم اینجا ..که اگه کسی این مشکلو داشت رفع کنه...
در ProjectAssistant<<Install shieldگزینهBuild installation رو کلیک کرده و از بین سه تا Check box گزینه اول رو (Single Executable)انتخاب میکنیم  ..من گزینه سوم یعنیCD-Romرو انتخاب کرده بودم واسه همین این Error رو میداد

----------

